# My Experience With Attitude Seeds



## BagSeed

I ordered some Auto-AK47 from attitude seedbank a couple of weeks ago and thought I would write a review for them. They were the cheapest of the 3 seed banks i was looking at (seedboutique, dope-seeds, and attitude). I used the 420 coupon code too and got 10% off. I got a confirmation email for my order instantly and a day later got a tracking number and said it was shipped. For the first couple of days the Royal Mail site said the package was pending then it said "Sent Abroad". The tracking number didn't work on the US mail site though for some reason. I emailed attitude about it and got a promt reply. I tried again and it worked and said it was in my town. I got it and i gotta say NO stealth hardly. It was just in a manilla envalope with bubble wrap in it and then another envalope in that one that contained the seeds. All seeds were in perfect shape and I also got my 5 pack of G-13 Labs power skunk and my 1 FEM G-13 labs Gigabud. All-in-all a good experience but when ordering you should DEFINATELY specify to use the stealth meathods. Who would have thought you would have to specificly tell them you want them to be sneaky, I mean it is only illegal and all.


----------



## tchashow

dont think you shoulda mentioned who it was shipped by or how you recieved it. im pretty sure police can come to this website if they wanted 2. just be careful what you say on here. dont want leo finding out how we recieve our seeds when we get them shipped. maybe you should edit your post.


----------



## Motor City Madman

Thats interesting that you have to select stealth when ordering and pay extra. Boutique complimentary stealth.


----------



## 84VW

if you actually look at the shipping methods on attitude there are specific ones to select for stealth, if you dont specifically select it you wont get it, its that simple

and yes, you really shouldnt mention exactly how it was shipped regardless of how you feel about it

unless you dont care about anyone else getting their seeds

and your welcome for the the 420 code


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Thats interesting that you have to select stealth when ordering and pay extra. Boutique complimentary stealth.


While I have received all 4 or 5 orders that I have placed with Seed Boutique, they are no where near as stealth as the extra "stealth option" from Attitude.


----------



## Pothead420

i have gotten seeds from growers all over the world and they were all packaged different no were near stealth and i always get my package.
i also ordered from the DOC and Gypsy Nirvana seed boutique multiple times and i never missed an order 100% delivery from Cali, Germany, Oregon, Netherlands, United Nations, NY, Brazil, and Maui .
but im gonna check out attitude i want to try those auto AK-47's they look very stable and produce nicely and the freebies sound good to:hubba:


----------



## Thorn

sorry but whats the 420 code all about?


----------



## 84VW

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry but whats the 420 code all about?



i had made a post a bit ago in the seedbank section for attitude

the code 420 gets %10 off your order


----------



## kubefuism

And that post has helped alot of people.  Myself included owe you that thank you....so.... thank you. The t-shirt I ordered for stealth was pretty cool too... That was the surprise I had.


----------



## CasualGrower

still waiting on my order from Marijauna-seeds.nl and got the stealth option.... If you got yours and they just shipped that way LOL... I BETTER get mine!!! hehehe...  After the 2 orders I had with the Doc got nabbed .


----------



## Lemmongrass

thats actually how i found this site a while ago was via google searching for a site with discount codes(i remember reading about one a year or two ago but couldn't remember it). not why i stayed tho, so many better reasons here


----------



## metproductions

i just ordered some red diesel ill update w/ a review


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i did'nt see anything stealthy about the way my goods were packed but i got them all the same....oh yeah, i opted for the stealth shipping.


----------



## WillyGreen28

I had never tried buying seeds online before and a friend convinced me to give it a try. I did the freebie offer from attitude seeds and sure enough everything arrived just fine. I went with the stealth shipping just for the fact that they guarantee you will get it and if you don't they will reship for free. It's worth a couple extra bucks to get a guaranteed delivery. Very excited to try these seeds.


----------



## Locked

I think it is pretty well known by now that Attitude is a great option for buying your beans....I don't know of any other site that routinely gives away great freebies and you just pay shipping....


----------



## iamtd

I'm looking at

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds/tga-subcool-seeds-jilly-bean/prod_1183.html

or

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds/tga-subcool-seeds-vortex/prod_1181.html


----------



## mojavemama

Ooooh, Iamtd--I would kill for either Jilly Bean or Vortex beans! I've been drooling over them for a long time. Alas, they are way beyond my budget. But I DO hope you get them so I can follow your grow journal! I have heard nothing but praise about both these strains of Subcool's. GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## iamtd

I want to grow sativa Dom strains but have height restrictions. So they seem perfect for me. They also seem a bit different, which I like. Someone also mentioned c99 but I'm having trouble finding them. Lots of hybrids though.


----------



## JBonez

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Thats interesting that you have to select stealth when ordering and pay extra. Boutique complimentary stealth.



you call that stealth?

either way, seed boutique delivers, NEVER had a problem getting my gear.


----------



## legalize_freedom

iamtd said:
			
		

> I want to grow sativa Dom strains but have height restrictions. So they seem perfect for me. They also seem a bit different, which I like. Someone also mentioned c99 but I'm having trouble finding them. Lots of hybrids though.


 
Hey man check out Joey Weed at the Hemp Depot...I have some growing from him right now.  Also I have ordered from the depot several times and alway have recieved my order. hempdepot.ca/  (put 3 w's in front of that)


----------



## Gone2pot!

I'm new to this, PO box as shipping address, right?? I want to order seeds, but I'm a bit concerned about home delivery. Thx.


----------



## Amateur Grower

Awesome thread! Thanks everyone. I think I'll wander on over to Attitude now...


AG


----------



## jeb5304

closed4fishing said:


> attitude seed bank promotion running from Friday 5th February to Monday 8th February 2010 with Green House Seeds Co.free feminized seeds
> 
> 1 x SUPER LEMON HAZE
> 
> 1 x BUBBA KUSH
> 
> 1 x KINGS KUSH
> 
> THESE ARE ADDED TO YOUR CART AUTOMATICALLY WHEN YOU ORDER OVER $25 PLUS YOU STILL GET ALL THE OTHER FREE OFFERS
> Attitude Seed Bank


 tude rocks


----------



## Amateur Grower

So I got my seeds from the 'tude today. My first order with them. The 10 Skunk #1 look good-like normal seeds. My LA Woman freebie looks good too!

This skunk looks much different than the Skunk#1 from Dr. Chronic. These were sealed in the breeder pack. 

I'm going with Attitude from now on-along with amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com. These guys are no bullsh*t.

AG


----------



## 2Dog

congrats am I cant wait to see if your skunk looks like mine...should be  very stable its an old strain......


----------

